# Finnex stingray PAR



## jdowdy0828 (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anybody have a PAR reading for this light? I need 18-22" for depth penetration. 

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...5.2QKFQeVq800#spd=17879987273163545405&spud=0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

What size Stingray are you considering?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7QaRzf1Qw

Also, from Darkwater Aquatics...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jdowdy0828 said:


> Does anybody have a PAR reading for this light? I need 18-22" for depth penetration.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...5.2QKFQeVq800#spd=17879987273163545405&spud=0
> 
> ...





> 30" Finnex Stingray:
> Center------ 6” off center
> 2”	166 ----- 10
> 6” 72 ----- 37
> ...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html


----------

